# Cayo 173 vs. ECS Glide



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

well I would guess no one has owned both skiffs.  so getting a un biased opinion will not be possible. 

I owned a GLIDE.  The boat does everything ECC claims.  

The one thing to remember in this, the cayo maybe out of business next year.  A new skiff company pops up every year.  Look into how many have been sold to someone else or just disappeared. 

ECC is formidable in the skiff world, tried and true.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Arrange a wet test with both companies or preferably with two un biased owners who can take you out in the bay with some chop to run in and some flats to pole on. Then weigh your decision off that.

Baysrat does make a very good point, East Cape has been around a long time and isnt going anywhere anytime soon. Cayo could be bought out in a year or even go under and then your warranty and any customer support goes out the window. 

I personally own an East Cape caimen and don't have a bad word to say about them. They truly do take care of their customers. I have also fished the Glide and thought it was an excellent 2 man fishing machine.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Guys. Thanks for the input. Your sentiments are shared by me as well. I am still committed to the ECS. However, that Cayo just looks beastly for its size and is A LOT less expensive.

BayStYat, how long did you have the Glide? and where are your home waters? What Power did you have on it?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Guys. Thanks for the input. Your sentiments are shared by me as well. I am still committed to the ECS. However, that Cayo just looks beastly for its size and is A LOT less expensive.
> 
> BayStYat, how long did you have the Glide? and where are your home waters? What Power did you have on it?


I just sold my GLIDE 2 weeks ago. My new Caimen build started this week. I Fished the MS Gulf Coast. I had a 2012 Etec 25.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Tarheel, let us in on the Cayo pricing. Havent seen much information on them. 

Remember to take into account resale. Yes the Cayo may have a cheaper up front cost but in the long the East Cape may hold its value better. Just something to consider.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date. 

BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

On the Cayo 173... I was told $7800 for the base "No Liner" skiff with poling platform, navigation lights and bilge pump.. 

Add $1500 for the liner model.
Add $1300 to $1500 for the trailer depending on model.

Add the 25hp outboard and your price is spot on..

I would like to get the no liner hull only to keep it light and rig the rest myself for a 2nd skiff.. hmmm..


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> 
> BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?


That is the one. The boat is now in Texas. I loved the skiff. My brother got a Caimen and I wanted a skiff for 65 mile trips. So I decided on a new Caimen. 

Price may be appealing for the Cayo, but there is no R and D on the cayo. That would scare me a little.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> >
> > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> 
> ...


How do you figure there was no R&D done on the Cayo ?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> > >
> > > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> >
> ...


wrong choice of words.  please forget i said it. I meant to say feedback from real world individuals who have spent time fishing the skiff.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> > >
> > > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> >
> ...


Because it's the internet. Duh


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

Im probably one of the few that has seen the Cayo in person, its a great looking boat and fit and finish is top notch. It was all designed in cad and cnc cut, you can tell because of the tight fittings of everything on the skiff. JB is a good guy and has been building paddle boards for about 8 years or more now. I have NEVER been on the boat in the water so i can't comment on that.

East Cape makes awesome skiffs to, no doubt. I know a few people with the Glide and they all seem to love them.

Also check out the Beavertail micro, I run one in Jax if you want to get down to me.

I can tell you that the Cayo will probably be the most stable of the three. Its a little wider at 62"

But like anyone else will tell you, if youre going to buy a new skiff you should REAALLY do yourself a favor and ride in them all!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> > > >
> > > > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> > >
> ...


East cape hasn't changed the hull design of the Glide since "real fisherman" have been using it. Not sure what your getting at...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> > > > >
> > > > > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> > > >
> ...


since there are a few Gildes on the market to ask "real fisherman" how the skiffs perfoms, I would think the information could "maybe" help some one out in making a decision. "Maybe not" 

Im not "sure" how many cayos are on the water as of today, "might' be kinda hard to ask "real fisherman" what they like or dont like about the cayo. "maybe not".


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > > > > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> > > > >
> ...


Sorry for hurting your feelings.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > > > > I was told the Cayo base model with a 25hp tiller, poling platform, and trailer ready for the water at $13,900.00. with an 8-9 week delivery date.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > BaySt. that ankona CC is sweeeeeet. The Caimen is extremely appealing as well, I figure I should start with the Glide though. Is that the demo hull that has been posted? Were you happy with what you got for it?
> > > > > >
> ...


*East cape hasn't changed the hull design of the Glide since "real fisherman" have been using it. Not sure what your getting at...*

all i did was respond to your comment, no feelings involved.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

OP, I am not talking bad about the cayo. I cant talk about the boat since I have no dealings with it. All I can say is that ECC i makes a excellent skiff. I have fished on 3 different models. All are top notch. 

go see both and touch them, ride in them, beat on them. Get the ones that fits you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Just out of curiosity. If you do decide to jump ship on the ECC Glide will they refund your $1000? Or are you willing to loose out on it because the Cayo is that much cheaper. Also, If you don't mind me asking? What is the price tag on the Glide you are in line for, and what options did you go with? I Talked to Kevin about building a Glide before I purchased my 16' Waterman and was really surprised how fast the options add up. I want to say he quoted me in the ballpark of $16,500 for a base Glide and it jumped up to 22-23k quickly. I was really looking at buying Al Kellers Caiman with 50hp Merc 4stroke but he was in no hurry to bring it down from LA. Kevin said it was the only skiff he has ever built for someone for free. But the deal was if he ever sold it Kevin got the money or it went towards his next build. At the time he said Al was on the list for the new Evo. They were still building the plug at this time. Kevin said he was going to fix all the little chips in the Gel and detail the skiff and fix any other things that were wrong with it and sell it thru ECC with warranty as if it was new. This was over a year ago. I'm not sure if that ever happened.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> On the Cayo 173...  I was told $7800 for the base "No Liner" skiff with poling platform, navigation lights and bilge pump..
> 
> Add $1500 for the liner model.
> Add $1300 to $1500 for the trailer depending on model.
> ...


I remember a boat company two and a half decades ago that started out at 10K, 25 hp and no liner and no one knew if they would last a year.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Spruce, 
Following the five days after you put down your deposit, my understanding is that the $1k is hard and you can't get it back. So I guess my thinking was I'd lose it and maybe see if I could get an accommodation from Cayo. However, I'm still solid with the glide. Again, this is my first skiff, but I have been researching this a long time and I think this is going to be the best option for my needs and I'm going to rest easy at night knowing I have ECS in my corner should I need them. As far as my price, I believe base with trailer was around $15,600. Yes, the options do add up. I am pretty sure I am going to go with a finished forward bulkead, 25 or 30 hp (so trim tabs are needed), built in gas, a removable center console grab bar/jump seat. All in I'll be around 21k I bet (or hope!)

The Caimen is bad ass AF, however I'm settled on the Glide. I'll probably upgrade down the road if I love it and get a raise 


> Just out of curiosity. If you do decide to jump ship on the ECC Glide will they refund your $1000? Or are you willing to loose out on it because the Cayo is that much cheaper. Also, If you don't mind me asking? What is the price tag on the Glide you are in line for, and what options did you go with? I Talked to Kevin about building a Glide before I purchased my 16' Waterman and was really surprised how fast the options add up. I want to say he quoted me in the ballpark of $16,500 for a base Glide and it jumped up to 22-23k quickly. I was really looking at buying Al Kellers Caiman with 50hp Merc 4stroke but he was in no hurry to bring it down from LA. Kevin said it was the only skiff he has ever built for someone for free. But the deal was if he ever sold it Kevin got the money or it went towards his next build. At the time he said Al was on the list for the new Evo. They were still building the plug at this time. Kevin said he was going to fix all the little chips in the Gel and detail the skiff and fix any other things that were wrong with it and sell it thru ECC with warranty as if it was new. This was over a year ago. I'm not sure if that ever happened.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> Spruce,
> Following the five days after you put down your deposit, my understanding is that the $1k is hard and you can't get it back. So I guess my thinking was I'd lose it and maybe see if I could get an accommodation from Cayo. However, I'm still solid with the glide. Again, this is my first skiff, but I have been researching this a long time and I think this is going to be the best option for my needs and I'm going to rest easy at night knowing I have ECS in my corner should I need them. As far as my price, I believe base with trailer was around $15,600. Yes, the options do add up. I am pretty sure I am going to go with a finished forward bulkead, 25 or 30 hp (so trim tabs are needed), built in gas, a removable center console grab bar/jump seat. All in I'll be around 21k I bet (or hope!)
> 
> The Caimen is bad ass AF, however I'm settled on the Glide. I'll probably upgrade down the road if I love it and get a raise
> ...


10-4. Personally I would stick with the Glide too. Like you said ECC has your back weather or not you ever need them. And if they day comes to sell her and upgrade to the Caiman or whatnot. Im sure you wont have a problem getting rid of her. When is she scheduled to spray the gell in the mold? I was told 12-16 weeks when I talked to Kevin. Are they still estimating around the same wait time? Good luck with the build and be sure to post a lot of pics during the build. You care to share some details about what other options your going with. Color(s), Brand of power, Any other upgrades than what you listed above...?


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Spruce,
I am struggling mightily deciding on color. The boat will be based out of the Southern Outerbanks of NC. When I cant fish I enjoy duck hunting and I originally was contemplating a cast and blast color scheme. But I don't know if I'd actually use it enough hunting to justify not getting something gorgeous instead. 

Yeah. Kevin told me 12-16 weeks also. Its been 5. I'm praying for the 12 everyday. 

Power wise. deciding between a 25 and 30 hp. 30hp is a big bump in price, but it might be worth it. I'm a Yamaha guy. Check out the prices at boats.net. They look damn good to me.

might to the stake out system or stick a power pole micro on there. def getting a tiller extension from Carbon Marine


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The Cayo looks really nice.

If I were to ever sell my HB and need to go down in price-point to something under $15k it would be my first choice- and I haven't even seen one in person yet.

The Cayo 173 reminds me of the ECC Caimen when it first came out, it was cheap and performed really well...but unfortunately now is over $25k...


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Matty, It does look damn nice and the price is sooo much better. BTW I think Caimen now is like 34... :'(



> The Cayo looks really nice.
> 
> If I were to ever sell my HB and need to go down in price-point to something under $15k it would be my first choice- and I haven't even seen one in person yet.
> 
> The Cayo 173 reminds me of the ECC Caimen when it first came out, it was cheap and performed really well...but unfortunately now is over $25k...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Matty, It does look damn nice and the price is sooo much better. BTW I think Caimen now is like 34... :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol really? That sucks...someone will fill the market void in that the price range that it left, though!

I think Skuill Island still makes a $18k tiller as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

2 pages multiple double, triple quotes, 25 response 

Page on


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/123796694

Check out the Cayo in action (poling action ).


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ahh I need more of that!



> https://vimeo.com/123796694
> 
> Check out the Cayo in action (poling action  ).


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah if it was in the upper 20's...I'd be goin with the Caimen



> > Matty, It does look damn nice and the price is sooo much better. BTW I think Caimen now is like 34... :'(
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## redchaser.com (May 20, 2014)

> https://vimeo.com/123796694
> 
> Check out the Cayo in action (poling action  ).


Really nice, on the shot from the real you can see that the water is at least an inch from the bottom of the jack plate.  If it's positioned at the same place as this one http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l539/cayojb/605E5534-B0BA-4465-8FDC-A6CFE26A1145_zpse5innyap.jpg it's really shallow


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

So that video shows a 5.5" draft on the Cayo. What's the draft on the Glide? I haven't seen or heard of the real world draft yet on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> So that video shows a 5.5" draft on the Cayo.  What's the draft on the Glide?  I haven't seen or heard of the real world draft yet on it.


I thought they had a video but could only find this.

https://www.facebook.com/eastcape/photos/a.10152382010854638.1073741875.198327939637/10152382011614638/?type=3&theater


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> > So that video shows a 5.5" draft on the Cayo.  What's the draft on the Glide?  I haven't seen or heard of the real world draft yet on it.
> 
> 
> I thought they had a video but could only find this.
> ...


Based on that pic and caption I would assume (and we all know what that does) that that's an empty glide with a zuke 20hp (97-112 lb.) vs. a loaded cayo with a yammie 25hp (168-181 lb.).  Apples to apples both loaded with the same motor would pobably be pretty equal 5-6 in. with the glide maybe a hair deeper cuz it's narrower, but that is all purely speculation.  I'm sure there's a glide owner with a 25 or 30hp that can give us a number.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > > So that video shows a 5.5" draft on the Cayo.  What's the draft on the Glide?  I haven't seen or heard of the real world draft yet on it.
> >
> >
> > I thought they had a video but could only find this.
> ...


Scroll thru the pics. And I agree with you on the same load same draft. Looks like he might be cheating a smig or so of draft by standing so far forward on the front deck. The bow actually looks lower than the stern. If he took a step back to the hatch. Which most likely will be the sweet spot for leveling the skiff out and where the casting platform would be mounted. I thing the two skiffs would be very similar. I'm no scientist or mathematician. But I would have to think similar hull design + beam + length = similar draft. But who knows...?


https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152382011309638&id=198327939637&set=a.10152382010854638.1073741875.198327939637&refid=13


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

> So that video shows a 5.5" draft on the Cayo.  What's the draft on the Glide?  I haven't seen or heard of the real world draft yet on it.


I have a glide with a 20HP suzuki. And the answer like everything else is, it depends. Loaded very light, with 2 anglers (balanced bow and platform) I see around 4 inches or so. Loaded heavy with 3 people or 2 with a full cooler and/or trolling motor, the draft is more like 6 inches. If I pole the boat alone, empty from the platform, the stern of the boat sits at 6 to 7 inches with the bow barely in the water. That all said, the beauty of boats this size and light weight is, you can muscle the boat through very shallow water of 3 to 4 inches across a soft muddy bottom.

Since I'm already commenting. I am very happy with my Glide. Its a great purpose built boat and does what I wanted and expected it to do. The Cayo looks like nice boat, but like everyone else, I cant comment on it.

As for pricing differences of the base hull, theres a lot of factors that can explain this. And because I'm not in the business of building boats, it would be ignorant to speculate. That said, my experience with East Cape, is yes, the options can add up. But you can add or not add them as you like. You are not set on 3 levels of trim options, like you find on trucks and vehicles. I also felt the prices of each option is very fair and representative of the market value. Take a look in the classifieds for bow casting platforms. They are anywhere from 100 to 400 bucks used. My platform was within the same price but it was brand new, custom sized for my boat and color matched.

All that being said, for a boat of this size/purpose, especially if its your first "real" boat, like it was mine, its best to go with fewer options. I went fairly bare bones on my boat, but selected options like a pre-rig for a trolling motor. Theres nothing on my boat I regret adding/paying for. Its easier to add something later, rather than regretting paying money for options and weight that you dont use.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anything with a sub 6 inch draft is about equal in my book as fish need water to swim. I like both boats. The glide seems very weight sensitive if you are trying to fish solo. Nothing a cooler full of water on the other end wont solve. The cayo looks sweet, I really like the lines on this boat. I just wonder what growing pains / quality issues they will experience as a new boat builder. Unfortunately nobody is immune to problems and those with experience like ECC usually have the kinks worked out.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well... I'm sticking with the Glide. mcmacfly are you satisfied with the 20 hp? Do you wish you had more? I am going to be fishing it alone frequently. Thankfully I've got couple pups I can stick up on the bow!


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Im happy with the 20. Sure, theres times I wish I had a little more ass in the motor, but thats only when I have a big boned friend, a full cooler, trolling motor, etc. If I recall, jumping up to the 25/30 adds 40 to 50 pounds of motor, so you dont really gain much unless you exceed the recommended motor size. If you fish by yourself, the 20 suzuki is plenty fun. I usually throw a full cooler up front when Im by myself to keep things evened out. 

Also, when you are ready to start experimenting with props, PM me, I can give you my number and will walk you through my trial and error process. I run a 10 pitch right now, but if you run light, an 11 or 12 will be better.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want to pole from the bow or stand up front with the trolling motor when fishing solo the etec 30 might help balance the boat out better than the super light zuke 20. If you watch videos the bow sinks pretty good when there is one person on it and the super light zuke on the back. The glide still looks really skinny with the etec 30 and a balanced load with an angler up front and someone on the platform.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

I finally got on a Glide this weekend. I really liked it. It is a bit like standing on a longboard, but I expected that. I'm thinking 25 yamaha tiller with a built in 11 gallon gas tank up front. The boat I got on had a 20, which is adequate, but I want a little more zip. If I could, I'd go up to a Caimen, but for now...I think the Glide is going to be great for me. It gets soooo skinny.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Traditionally you would want a built in tank up under the bow of a skiff to help balance out the weight of the motor. On the glide it might function better with a built in tank just behind a rear bulkhead just in front of the rear storage bucket. I would be careful about adding any weight to the bow on that boat. Watch their demo videos and you will see the bow sink quite a bit with one person on the front deck, no fuel up front. You can figure adding roughly 6 lbs of weight per gallon of fuel plus the weight of the tank wherever you end up putting it.


----------

